# In need of spine surgery icd-9/cpt cheatsheets



## ramirez827 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello All-
A Spine surgeon just recently joined my general ortho practice. Wondering if anyone out there has some good reference cheat sheets for surgery scheduling/coding/


----------



## penguins11 (Dec 9, 2011)

If you provide your email address, I will send you what our sx schedulers use.


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 9, 2011)

I can also send what we use, but our cheat sheet only has CPT codes, not ICD9.  Also, if your office doesn't already have it, I highly recommend the Ingenix Coding Companion for Neurosurgery, which would include the ICD9 codes for each procedure, and would be a great investment if you're not familiar with spine coding.


----------



## ahanel (Sep 20, 2012)

I see that this post is very old, but would you still be willing to send out those neurosurgery cheat sheets to me?  I am totally new to this specialty and could use all the help I can get!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ahanel (Sep 21, 2012)

Meagan,
Do you still have neurosurgery cheat sheets that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## tanizan (May 16, 2013)

*cheat sheets*

if at all possible I would love to have one of your cheat sheets also.. my email is tanizan88@gmail.com.   

thank you


----------



## KJZcoder (May 29, 2013)

*Spinal surgery cheat sheets*

Could I have a copy as well
thanx so much
kel
Kelly J Zurfluh CPC
kz@amrsco.com


----------



## ccivy (May 29, 2013)

Could I also get a copy of each, lol. Might as well join the bandwagon as I code for spinal surgeries and could use all the help I can get. Thanks!!


----------



## cmdalton73@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you still have neurosurgery cheat sheets, if so will you please send me one also.  Thanks
consuelo_dalton@bshsi.org  Thank you!


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi

If you all is looking for help with your surgery coding I would definitely suggest the Coding Companion as well as a website call Medtronic.  Neurosurgeons use a lot of their products for the fusion cases and etc.  I would also recommend the AAPC CPT Coding Expert.


----------



## soupearl08@comcast.net (Jan 17, 2014)

I would love a cheat sheet too if you are still offering...I just started coding for neurosurgery and any info that I can get is helpful.  Thank you so much.  kcampbell7@iuhealth.org


----------

